
Nextdoor, a local social network, has launched in the UK - askafriend
https://blog.nextdoor.com/2016/09/13/bringing-nextdoor-to-the-uk/
======
just_observing
This is deceptive.

I entered my details and it said that neighbours were already using it and
gave examples. Examples that are very like those on the local (closed) fb
group for the area. So I signed up.

And now it says there is no-one using it, I'm the first and I need to recruit
9 more people to make the area 'live'.

This is one certain way for me to avoid your product forever because if I
can't trust you now I can't trust you at all.

